# Clover?



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

My lfs had these plants for sale for st patricks day. They legitimately looked like someone had pulled the clover up from their yard and put it in a fish tank. They werent doing very well, but they still had green on them all week.
They were labled as clover plants but does anyone have any idea what they really were?

I was considering getting a carpeting plant, but my local petco has baby tears on volcanic rock every once and awhile so I was waiting for that.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

There are some plants like hydrocotyle that really look like clover. I have hydrocotyle Japan in my tank, and it is very clover-like. The plant normally sold as 4-leaf clover for the aquarium is marsilea drummondii.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Think it was Marsilea drummondii


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Fairly easy plant to grow. Hope it was a good price!


----------

